# why is event dressage not on red button as scheduled????



## jojo5 (28 July 2012)

All set up to watch dressage on red button and it now says not showing????  can watch on internet but buffering slow here.   Help???!!!


----------



## amage (28 July 2012)

I'm getting it no problem....when you hit red button got to alphabetical list of events and it is under equestrian


----------



## sare_bear (28 July 2012)

I am watching on red button. Go to A-Z bit and then E for equestrian.


----------



## Copperpot (28 July 2012)

BBC has loads of extra channels. It's on 579 on Virgin media if that helps.


----------



## georgiegirl (28 July 2012)

I'm getting it on the red button but unfortunatly not able to record as olympic channel 6 doesn't seem to be working??


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

It's working for me. . . It's showing on the actual channel (455 on Sky) not just in the red button from that channel.


----------



## Patterdale (28 July 2012)

I can't get it either. 

I think if you don't have sky, just bog standard freeview, then you can't get everything


----------



## Cedars (28 July 2012)

Its not lit up for me on the red button either. Having to watch on internet. Not impressed!


----------



## firm (28 July 2012)

I got Freesat box so I could watch it  but the reception keeps sticking and jumping arghh. Does that mean I have to go wiggle my dish around?


----------



## Patterdale (28 July 2012)

Have rung my mummy to record it all 

Very disappointed though  sort of expected it, it's the same when badminton is on, you can't get loads of red button stuff without sky


----------



## jojo5 (28 July 2012)

Hi all, i can get it now (we do have sky) - just that for a short while it said there was no coverage today on the actual scheduling.....
Patterdale - sadly i dont think you can record stuff on the red button?  I Should have got clued up on all the tech before this started!!


----------



## 4x4 (28 July 2012)

I too am watching it on internet with intermittent buffering - can you get it on red button if you don't have sky?  I have never used red button before the tv belongs to my OH!


----------



## nicola_g (28 July 2012)

I have a freesat box but Red Button is telling there is no coverage today under Equestrian.  Is anyone getting it with a freesat box without sky??


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 July 2012)

amage said:



			I'm getting it no problem....when you hit red button got to alphabetical list of events and it is under equestrian
		
Click to expand...

Sorry am numpty, have looked for the A-Z bit and can't find it!

Can someone tell me how please?

Thanks


----------



## Cedars (28 July 2012)

nicola_g said:



			I have a freesat box but Red Button is telling there is no coverage today under Equestrian.  Is anyone getting it with a freesat box without sky??
		
Click to expand...

This is the exact same problem I'm having! No sky, a free sat box and I'm getting all the red button screen, just equestrian is not lit up. Grrr!


----------



## loverly (28 July 2012)

What website are you watching it on??


----------



## jojo5 (28 July 2012)

Nicola g - keep checking back on your red button - mine said that originally but is now working.


----------



## 4x4 (28 July 2012)

Why do people find it necessary to take screaming kids with them?  So close to the mike?


----------



## Maesfen (28 July 2012)

patterdale said:



			I can't get it either. 

I think if you don't have sky, just bog standard freeview, then you can't get everything 

Click to expand...

Yes you can!  We only have Freeview (but we do have a Sky box if that makes any difference just can't afford Sky!)  Olympic 6 is channel 455.
(they go from 450 for Ol 1 to 474 for Ol24)


----------



## 4x4 (28 July 2012)

Where are you finding Equestrian on the red button?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 July 2012)

I'm (still ) trying to watch on Red Button. The internet link that someone gave on here doesn't seem to work for me!

But hey, typical British efficiency this innit ........ sorry, v.cynical about it all (and cross!!! - was looking forward to watching some dressage, typical of BBC to sideline equestrian sport, think they do it on purpose).


----------



## 4x4 (28 July 2012)

Channel 455 is telling me I have to subscribe - we have freeview aargh!


----------



## 4x4 (28 July 2012)

You can tweet or email them!


----------



## 4x4 (28 July 2012)

Hey mijods I have got it on the link from here but not on redbutton -how about you?


----------



## loverly (28 July 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Yes you can!  We only have Freeview (but we do have a Sky box if that makes any difference just can't afford Sky!)  Olympic 6 is channel 455.
(they go from 450 for Ol 1 to 474 for Ol24)
		
Click to expand...

How did you get that channel?? I've just reset my freeview and it still hasn't appeared :/


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 July 2012)

4x4 said:



			Hey mijods I have got it on the link from here but not on redbutton -how about you?
		
Click to expand...

Nope!!! 

I've tried the link from here (sorry can't remember what it was) but all I got was some bicycles doing a rehearsal - this was a You-Tube thing.

Still can't find the index on the red button that someone mentioned..........???

I'm giving up! Stuff this.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 July 2012)

Got it going on iPad hope it does not give up in NW test
Send HHO vibes to nicks Mum in law  diana who is there despite having dislocated her shoulder and broken her hummerous on Tuesday she texting from the stadium saying atmosphere is amazing.


----------



## Cedars (28 July 2012)

Can you get it on freesat? I have a freesat box and a Bt vision box. 

I'm on the freesat box at the moment and the red button works perfectly until you click e-h and then it says no eventing today


----------



## nicola_g (28 July 2012)

jojo5 said:



			Nicola g - keep checking back on your red button - mine said that originally but is now working.
		
Click to expand...

Nope have been checking frequently and still saying 'no coverage today' under Equestrian.  Tried going to Channel 455 too and it say's '455 not found'.

Looks like you do need a Skybox/Sky or Virgin or to see it :-(


----------



## VioletStripe (28 July 2012)

I have bog standard freeview and can't find any riding coverage at all  I thought it was going to be available via Red Button?!


----------



## jojo5 (28 July 2012)

Hi all - just to say - the dressage is on th red button and on sky channel 455 (which confusingly is a bbc olympic channel!!!) which you can prob also get on Freeview.  Cos its on 455 this does mean you can also record it. Just played about with all the channels in the gap before Nicola Wilson!!!


----------



## Cedars (28 July 2012)

No, for a lot of us the dressage isn't on the red button!!! 

But I also can't seem to watch any other sports either-gymnastics has started but it just says 'coming soon', and if you click on handball it just goes back to the featured screen. 

Hmph said pooh


----------



## 4x4 (28 July 2012)

455 is not a freee to view channel on mine!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

4x4 said:



			455 is not a freee to view channel on mine!
		
Click to expand...

It's not for anyone, it's just on freesat or one of the providers.


----------



## ecb89 (28 July 2012)

watch it online http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2rmj


----------



## Lizzie66 (28 July 2012)

i have it on the red button.

push red button
select olympics 
scroll across to "events showing live" > select
scroll to e-h and scroll down to equestrianism > select

and watch nicola and buzz - now !

thought the score would have been better, he went beautifully 51.7 !


----------



## lilyoftheincas (28 July 2012)

So basically, if you don't have Sky or a freesat box, you can't watch it? I just have Freeview and can't find anything  Trying to watch it on the internet but it keeps stopping and the quality is rubbish


----------



## Gorgeous George (28 July 2012)

You can only get the extra 24 BBC olympic channels if you have freesat, sky or virgin. If you have freeview the only option is to watch it online via the BBC website. Some of the equestrian is being shown on BBC1 and BBC3 but not today - I got a copy of the radio times and it came with a really helpful complete guide of what is on and when.

Unfortunately I am at work today, and whilst they've said we can watch some if we want our flash players aren't up to date so we can't  ho hum!


----------



## 4x4 (28 July 2012)

Yes she did well didn't she - despite the buffering!


----------



## Cedars (28 July 2012)

Yes Lizzie that's what I'm doing, on Freesat, and Equestrian isn't lit up, says nothing on today.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (28 July 2012)

Online buffering is winding me up!!!!


----------



## nicola_g (28 July 2012)

For those of you with a Freesat box and no sky here is what to do......

Manually tune in Olympic 6 on the box i.e., Add it as a Free to Air Channel, frequencies etc for all Olympic Channels can be found here
http://www.satandpcguy.com/Site/2012_london_olympics_uk_tv_bbc_frequencies.php

Once you have added this when you press 'Guide' on your box remote 'BBC Olympics' will appear, in here you will find a whole list of Olympic Channels including Olympic 6 where you will see equestrian.

Takes a bit of pissing about but it's possible ;-)


----------



## Lizzie66 (28 July 2012)

Cedars said:



			Yes Lizzie that's what I'm doing, on Freesat, and Equestrian isn't lit up, says nothing on today.
		
Click to expand...

really weird its working fine for me ! (sorry gloating is bad !)


----------



## Cedars (28 July 2012)

How do you add it manually?


----------



## Cedars (28 July 2012)

WOO HOO I DID IT!


----------



## HowenEdward (28 July 2012)

I havent read all the comments so apologies if this has been said but I have BT and on the red button, after some searching, it says that the Eventing Dressage is tomorrow at 10.30-16.00 on BBC 3. Not sure if this helps some people?? I have already watched Opposition Buzz live but it keeps flicking between various sports so tomorrow might be better to watch it all?? xx


----------



## muff747 (29 July 2012)

"the Eventing Dressage is tomorrow at 10.30-16.00 on BBC 3."


So I have got BBC3 info on my screen now with todays schedule but it doesn't mention equestrian anywhere??  Where am I going wrong?
I've set up the recorder for tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## Freddie19 (29 July 2012)

muff747 said:



			"the Eventing Dressage is tomorrow at 10.30-16.00 on BBC 3."


So I have got BBC3 info on my screen now with todays schedule but it doesn't mention equestrian anywhere??  Where am I going wrong?
I've set up the recorder for tomorrow and Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

BBC3 press red button, press again when sign comes up.  press select for olympics....look at screen, just below top, it given alpahabetical list, go to I think E to something, go along, press select on bit with E in it.  Look at list given below, it say equestrian, select that and hopefully, Bobs your uncle, Sally is your aunt.   But you cannot record on this.  B****r!


----------



## Clodagh (29 July 2012)

Its on, I'm watching it! Follow Freddie19s info.


----------



## 4x4 (29 July 2012)

Well I haven't got an alphabetical list!  Whre is it?  My choices are watch or red and watch is tennis, cycling or bbc1


----------



## 4x4 (29 July 2012)

Sorry watch or read


----------



## ecb89 (29 July 2012)

4x4 you can't watch the dressage if you only have freeview. You can only watch it via the red button if you have sky, virgin etc. I don't have freeview and I have quite easily watched it on the bbc sport website


----------



## ecb89 (29 July 2012)

Sorry that was meant to say I ONLY have freegiew


----------



## muff747 (29 July 2012)

Freddie19 said:



			BBC3 press red button, press again when sign comes up.  press select for olympics....look at screen, just below top, it given alpahabetical list, go to I think E to something, go along, press select on bit with E in it.  Look at list given below, it say equestrian, select that and hopefully, Bobs your uncle, Sally is your aunt.   But you cannot record on this.  B****r!
		
Click to expand...

Grrr  I followed yr instructions up to finding the alphabetical list-it's not there  arghh. I think I've missed it today, it's gymnastics on now 
Thanks anyway, I'll try later


----------



## Alec Swan (29 July 2012)

Freddie19 said:



			BBC3 press red button, *done that*press again when sign comes up.  *Done that too.*press select for olympics....look at screen, *Done that*just below top, it given alpahabetical list, *Oh no it aint.*go to I think E to something, go along, press select on bit with E in it.  Look at list given below, *No list*it say equestrian, *It don't say nuffink* select that and hopefully, Bobs your uncle, Sally is your aunt.   *I have no living relatives,  and only a load of old squit about diving.  My OH is doing my head in,  I'm at the stage where I couldn't give a stuff about the bloody Olympics,  *But you cannot record on this *No ***t we can't even watch it.*.B****r!
		
Click to expand...

When I was a small boy,  then tellys took a few minutes to warm up.  Then we got transistorised (or something)  and they were virtually instant when you turned them on.  Now we've progressed even further rolleyes and reverted back to steam driven speed.  Don't bother explaining it all to me,  as I'm not actually that bothered,  what's p***ing me off,  is the techno wizard in the house,  'er,  is going ape at the screen,  and demanding that I seek help. 

SHAN'T!!

Alec.


----------



## Maesfen (29 July 2012)

ecb89 said:



			4x4 you can't watch the dressage if you only have freeview. You can only watch it via the red button if you have sky, virgin etc. I don't have freeview and I have quite easily watched it on the bbc sport website
		
Click to expand...


We only have a Sky box and don't subscribe to it  so we do only have Freeview and can get all the BBC Olympic channels; they go from channel 450 to 473.  
XC tomorrow should be on at 12.25 on BBC Olympic 1.  It's also on mainstream BBC 1.


----------



## zefragile (30 July 2012)

Maesfen said:



			We only have a Sky box and don't subscribe to it  so we do only have Freeview and can get all the BBC Olympic channels; they go from channel 450 to 473.  
XC tomorrow should be on at 12.25 on BBC Olympic 1.  It's also on mainstream BBC 1.
		
Click to expand...

What you get through your Sky box is freesat, not freeview. You can get all the Olympic channels on freesat but they're not available on freeview.
On freeview yesterday on the blue button menu it did say "equestrian" for a while but it was showing swimming.


----------



## letrec_fan (30 July 2012)

On the BBC website, this page

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tv_and_radio/5345480.stm

shows a schedule for everything on Freeview channels. No eventing, but later on there is showjumping and dressage avaliable to watch.


----------

